# trolling batteries



## remmi (Mar 11, 2005)

Just upgraded my 12 volt trolling motor, ordered a MinnKota Terrova™ 80, (24 volt) Universal Sonar 2 i-Pilot . What size batteries are some of you guys using? I have a new Inerstate SRM-24, mca 690,cca 550, should I just get one more like this one or should I go to a 27 series?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

remmi said:


> Just upgraded my 12 volt trolling motor, ordered a MinnKota Terrova™ 80, (24 volt) Universal Sonar 2 i-Pilot . What size batteries are some of you guys using? I have a new Inerstate SRM-24, mca 690,cca 550, should I just get one more like this one or should I go to a 27 series?


Do not mix and match batteries. It's best to buy 2 new batteries for the new trolling motor. Most of us who are hardcore like to run Group 31 batteries if we have enough storage area for them. My advice would be to go as big as you can fit. I had to go with Group 27's on my new boat, but that was because I went with the 101# Terrova. Having 3 group 31s AND the Minn Kota 460 charger in the compartment was just to much. However there is room for three Group 27s and the MK 460 charger.

I wouldn't got below Group 27s. If you can get Group 29 or 31 in there, go for it.

Also I've been told by some guide and pro friends that paying more than $100 for a battery is insane. These guys put a ton of hours on their batteries every year and their Wal-Mart and/or Batteries Plus batteries are holding up just fine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Do not mix and match batteries.


100% agreeance! Batteries companies have their own specs and may not be the same from company to company,and will hamper performance. Even so on the AAA's, AA's ect.... All electric equipement works longer and better when they have matching batteries.


----------



## remmi (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, told me what I wanted. Go with 27 series. Believe this is the largest battery I'll be able to get in my compartments. I may have been a little misleading on my post, I was not going to use 2 different batteries, just asking if the 24 series would have been enough as I had 1 new already(just bought, not used-wonder if Scheels will take back). Now I'll have to buy 2 new ones. Thanks again!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I switched out my trolling motor last year to a 70 lb with i-pilot. I bought 2 27 series interstate batteries. I had half charge left when I went from sun up to sun down.


----------



## remmi (Mar 11, 2005)

fox412 said:


> I switched out my trolling motor last year to a 70 lb with i-pilot. I bought 2 27 series interstate batteries. I had half charge left when I went from sun up to sun down.


Thats what I'm looking for!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope you enjoy the I pilot as much as I have. I love the cruise control the most. Spot lock is best when its windy. Record a track takes some practice but after a while you will get used to it. When you do use record a track and it stops at the end of the course turn it back on and turn the boat around and then hit the end of track if you don't it will spin you around as quick as it can and mess up you lines. The first time I did it I wrapped my main line to the lindy rig in the trolling motor prop.


----------

